# Mir sterben die Fische weg...



## andreas w. (2. März 2012)

Also ihr lieben, ich möchte mal kurz von meinem derzeitigen Dilemma berichten.

Das Jahr ist noch jung und ich habe derzeit absolut keine Zeit, eine Wasserprobe zum analysieren wegzugeben.

Thema: mir sterben die Fische weg !

Habe seit heute morgen (für mein Gefühl zu früh - ist aber der Versuch wert) die Filterpumpen wieder am laufen um Sauerstoff in den Teich zu kriegen. Ich fisch fast jeden Tag - incl heute, ein bis drei tote Fische aus´m Wasser. Kann das mit dem rasanten Temperaturanstieg zu tun haben? Dre __ Reiher war´s nicht.

Ich bin so ein Bischen ratlos und möchte nur mal berichtet haben. Bis ich die Pflanzen aus dem Wasser hol, vergeth noch einige Zeit und dann hab ich auch eine Probe, aber so wie´s ist macht nir das ganze etwas Angst und aufjeden Fall traurig.

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden, tränender Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Annett (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Frühjahr*

Hallo Andreas.

Wenn Du keinen Wassertest machen kannst (es empfiehlt sich die wichtigsten Tests als Tropfen daheim zu haben), dann mach langsame Teilwasserwechsel.
So verringerst Du mögliche Schadstoffkonzentrationen und Krankheitserreger!


----------



## tyler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo Andreas ,wir haben jetzt unseren Teich im dritten Jahr und noch kein Todesfall an Fischen oder Fröschen.Wir lassen den Filter und Sauerstoff im Winter durchlaufen,versuch es mal im nächsten Winter.


----------



## fbr (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo,
kein Sauerstoff und der Filter war bei den fetten Minus auch aus nur ein Eisfreihalter war in Betrieb!
War der Teich abgedeckt?


----------



## Karl der Koi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

genau so ist es. Ohne weitere Infos zum Gesamtteich ist alles nur Glaskugel raten. Eine Wasserprobe auf Keime zu untersuchen , ist da völlig nebensächlich. Erstmal muß das Gesamtpaket Teich auf Schwachstellen untersucht werden. Wasserwerterfassung ist da eines der Wichtigsten Parameter. Temperatur wäre auch gut. Ist der teich vetrschlammt. War er abgedeckt ? War über haupt Technik am laufen ?
Fragen über Fragen.
Es tut mir leid für Deine Fischis. Ehrlich. Aber die Fehlerquelle sollte man suchen. Nur aus Fehlern lernt man.

Abstellen vom Filter wäre der Erste. Wasserwerte nicht ermitteln können bzw. nix da zu haben ist der Zweite. Alles andere weiß man ja nicht, da zu wenig Info.

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch. 
Aber es könnten viel mehr Fische am Leben bleiben, wenn die Halter anders verfahren würden. Und dazu sind Infos über seine Schützlinge und Ihre Lebensgrundlage wichtig. Und dieses Lernen der Infos ist wichtig. Und natürlich danach handeln. Das ist klar. 
Gebe mal mehr Infos befor man Wasserproben auf Keime untersuchen läßt. Das kostet Geld, und wenn man ZB. die technik abschaltet und noch Schlamm im Teich hat, dann kann man sich solch Untersuchung sparen. Denn dann muß man erst mal an den Basics arbeiten.
Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel gewesen der letzte Absatz.

viele grüße


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hattest du abgedeckt? Hast du noch Eis, welches jetzt taut?

Teilwasserwechsel schaden aber nicht.


----------



## jochen (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo,

bevor du lange herumdoktorst, irgentwelche Parameter misst, oder Fragen beantwortest die deinen Fischen immo in diesen akuten Zustand überhaupt nichts nutzen,
*schreite zur Tat* und mache einen großen Teilwasserwechsel mit ähnlicher Temperatur des Teichwassers,
erst danach solltest du die Fragen beantworten.

Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## kois 4you (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

So sehe ich das auch teilwasser wechsel die tieren haben naturlich auch wenig energie durch den winter.
Langsam wasserwechsel machen und ein wasserprobe werde ich unbedingt machen damit man weis was los ist.

Gußen , Christiaan


----------



## andreas w. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Mahlzeit,

nur mal kurze Antwort zu den sicherlich gut gemeinten Ratschlägen:

nein - der Teich war nicht abgedeckt, nein - die Filterpumpen sind nicht gelaufen ( wieso soll ich das "warme" Wasser aus der Teichtiefe nach oben pumpen und das kältere nach unten drücken), nein - es ist kein Eis mehr drauf und wichtigstens - solage ich keinen Anhaltspunkt für das Fischsterben habe ( Wasseranalyse, aber wie gesagt noch keine Zeit) werde ich absolut keinen Wasserwechsel vornehmen. 

Habe eben gesehen, daß der Nachwuchs, ca, 2-3cm im Teich rumschwimmt, also sooo schlecht können die Werte nicht sein. Das mit der Wasseranalyse werd ich definitiv nachholen, sobald ich Zeit habe, aber das muß (entschuldigung) noch ein paar Tage warten.

Liebe Grüße, ihr könnt von mir denken was ihr wollt - so isses halt, Job geht vor. Andreas.


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Sorry, aber mit der einstellung hast du das falsche hobby.


----------



## thomas2 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit der einstellung hast du das falsche hobby.



Hallo,

sehe ich genau so.
Aber wenn Schläuche Bodenabläufe usw. nicht mehr mit frischen Wasser durchströmt werden,
hast Du einen toten Raum für abgestorbene Bakis geschaffen.
Die hast Du in deinen Teich eingeleitet und den Keimdruck dermaßen erhöht, dass die Fische nicht mehr damit klar kommen und leider sterben.

Wenn Du es schaffen solltest, mindestens 50% Wasserwechsel durchführen. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo Andreas.



> und wichtigstens - solage ich keinen Anhaltspunkt für das Fischsterben habe ( Wasseranalyse, aber wie gesagt noch keine Zeit) werde ich absolut keinen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.



Sehr schade da es deinen Fischen nicht schaden würde.



> ihr könnt von mir denken was ihr wollt



Das wirst du auch nicht verhindern  können und ich glaube es wird nicht positiv ausfallen.


----------



## Volker S (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hi Andreas,

*wie kalt wurde denn Dein Wasser?* Falls es stimmen sollte, dass Wassertemperaturen weit unter 4°C das Abwehrsystem der Fische kollabieren lässt, könnten ein Teil Deiner Fische einfach schon virulent (sagt man das so) sein.
Mit ansteigender Wassertemperatur vermehrt sich ein Virus dann schneller.Sind denn evtl nur bestimmte 'Zeigerfische' von dem Sterben betroffen? Goldorfen sind beispielsweise empfindlicher als andere Fische.

Wenn das so ist, dann nutz auch kein Wassertest -oder Wasserwechsel etwas. Sicherheit was überhaupt vor lag, kann Dir dann nur ein Tierarzt (an Hand eines toten Fisches) geben. Ein Abstrich eines toten Fisches dürfte in etwas gleich teuer einer Wasserprobe auf Krankheitserreger sein. Beim toten Fisch weiß Du es aber dann definitiv. 
Beantworte aber erts mal meine erste Frage.

-volker-


----------



## fbr (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo Andreas,


> solage ich keinen Anhaltspunkt für das Fischsterben habe ( Wasseranalyse, aber wie gesagt noch keine Zeit) werde ich absolut keinen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.


Gehst Du davon aus, dass dein Wasser aus der Wasserleitung schlechte ist als jenes im Teich?


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hier glaube ich ( also in diesem Fall ) fehlen die Basics.
Du sagst, du willst die Wasserschichtung nicht durcheinander bringen.

Glaubst Du daran ?
Wie tief ist dein Teich, um überhaupt Wasserschichtung die relevant wäre, zu erbringen. 
Ich möchte behaupten, da ist keine Schichtung die relevant ist. Ich sreche hier von Grad nicht voon Zehntel.

In den normalen Gartenteichen findet doch gar keine Schichtung statt. Mal von Zehntel-Grad abgesehen.
Den natürlichen Prozeß der Schichtung erreichen wir durch zu geringes Volumina und Tiefe gar nicht erst.
Kannst also getrost vergessen. 
Und ein Teilwasserwechsel der Temperiert ist, hilft Dir sogar beim Temp-Verlauf. Das ist schöner Nebeneffekt.

Aber vielleicht sollte das ganze Teichkonzept erst mal durch leuchtet werden, damit Dir die Mängel angezeigt werden. Sonst wird das bzw. die Ausfälle immer wieder kommen.
Basics sind die Grundlage. Darauf baut alles weitere auf.

Gruß


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*



andreas w. schrieb:


> solage ich keinen Anhaltspunkt für das Fischsterben habe ( Wasseranalyse, aber wie gesagt noch keine Zeit) werde ich absolut keinen Wasserwechsel vornehmen.
> .





Man könnte ja mit einer so einfachen Maßnahme vielleicht das Schlimmste verhindern. Es geht hier schließlich um Lebewesen. Da muss man sich doch nicht an einer Wasseranalyse festbeißen.

Und da gibt es kein Argument dagegen.

Mit völlig verständnislosen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo Andreas,
ich weiß nicht ob das rausholen der Fischleichen viel weniger Arbeit ist als ein WW.
Die Wasseranalyse für dieses Wasser, hat dein Versorger schon übernommen.


----------



## jochen (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hi,

Schade um die Diskussion,

tja was macht ihr nach all euren Wasseranalysen, wenn ihr merkt die Wasserwerte stimmen nicht,

Richtig Wasserwechsel...

Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben hier ist ein akuter Fall, jedes unnötige messen und herumdiskutieren kostet nur zeit, 
und wer die paar Euronen die ein Wasserwechsel kostet, für seine Tiere nicht über hat,
den würde ich den Rat von Moonlight vorschlagen der wäre...



> Sorry, aber mit der einstellung hast du das falsche hobby.


*

Ein Wasserwechsel ist immer gut*, selbst wenn es in diesen Fall nicht an den Werten läge,
jedoch denke ich das zu einer hohen Prozentzahl dein Wasser eben nicht in Ordnung ist, und daher mein Tipp zum raschen Handeln.
Irgendwelche anderen Nachforschungen, die eh meist im Sand verlaufen kannst du immer noch nachgehen.
Bei Krankheitsfällen wird viel zu viel diskutiert in Foren, das Handeln steht meist im Hintergrund (und hier ist WW schnell und sehr oft hilfreich), schade eigentlich, vor allem für die Tiere.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo Andreas,

Frage 1: hast Du eigentlich im November noch Fische eingesetzt ?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33995

Frage 2: oder nicht ?

Frage 3: Gibts auch Bilder von Deinem Teich ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## koifischfan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Güldet das als Antwort:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7


----------



## CoolNiro (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Lies die Beiträge danach, vielleicht hat er sich ja noch umentschieden.
Im übrigen wäre eine Antwort vom Themeneröffner sinnvoller als
Spekulationen die das Thema nur unübersichtlich machen, danke.


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

@Jochen
Was die Tiere angeht hast du völlig Recht. Schnelle Hilfe ist gefragt. Was allerdings die Problemfindung und Beseitigung angeht ist ein Wassertest nach nem Teilwasserwechsel nur wenig wert denk ich und somit weis man nur bedingt was passiert ist und wie man es verhindern kann.

Daher mal meine gewagte These:
1. Wasserwerte ermitteln
2. direkt danach Teilwasserwechsel
3. im Forum Werte angeben und diskutieren

Ich denke darauf könnten wir uns einigen? 

Wenn er natürlich keinen Wassertest zu hause hat und WE ist - nun denn, dann halt nur Wasserwechsel um den Tieren schnellstmöglich zu helfen... Allerdings fragte er am Freitag, da hätte man schnell nen Test besorgen können...


----------



## jochen (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hi Joachim,

in diesen Fall war meine erste Antwort Samstag Abend in der Hoffnung das am Sonntag gewechselt wird.

Ansonsten wenn man gute Tests zu hause hat spricht natürlich nichts dagegen vor dem Wasserwechsel einen Test durchzuführen ist ja logisch.

Mir ist keine Krankheit bekannt, bei der Wasserwechsel als Erstreaktion (mit angepassten Wasser) den Fischen schadet... , geholfen hat es schon sehr oft.

Diskutieren kann man danach genügend.

Grüssle,
jochen.


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Na dann sind wir uns ja einig. 

Bin gespannt ob der Themenersteller sich noch mal zum Thema meldet oder das hier vergebene Liebesmühe ist...


----------



## jochen (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hmmm

leider schrieb er ja selbst im ersten Beitrag das er keine Zeit hat um Wasserproben zu analysieren...:shock

nochmal Grüssle,
Jochen.


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Jepp... denke auch, das es für die Fischis nicht gut ausgehen wird - aber warten wir es ab...


----------



## seppl (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hallo, wir haben auch Probleme gehabt, uns ist auch immer ein Koi im Frühjahr gestorben,
wir vermuten, daß es die Faulgase waren und fehlender Sauerstoff.  Diesen Winter haben wir eine kleine Pumpe mit einem kleinen Filter + Sauerstoffsprudler durchlaufen lassen, mussten aber darauf achten als es Themperaturen hatten, ab minus 15 Grad das es nicht einfriert, haben alles in Steroporboxen gepackt und im Filter dann noch einen Heizstab integriert.
Hat alles geklappt auf jeden Fall ist uns dieses Jahr kein Koi gestorben. Kritische Zeit ist immer
von Mitte  Februar  bis Angang März.
Grüße Marion


----------



## andreas w. (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

So, nicht daß es heisst, der meldet sich nicht... das mit dem Sterben hat sich anscheinend eingestellt - keine Ahnung, ich find zum Glück keine toten Fische mehr (und es sind noch welche da).

Was aber nichts heisst und was ich sagen möchte: danke für die ganzen Antworten, habe bis vorhin unter Strom gestanden, pack jetzt die Koffer und bin ne Woche wech. Danach werd ich als erstes einen Wassertest machen lassen und dann werd ich mich wieder hier melden. 

Kann es auch sein, daß zu viele Pflanzen drin sind, bzw die vorhandenen einfach zu wenig Licht durchlassen? Die Oberfläche ist zwar "nur" halb zu, aber der Frost... naja, seit die Pumpen laufen und Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt, denke ich habe ich noch die Notbremse gezogen.

In diesem Sinne - ihr könnt mich ja in dieser Woche alle zerreissen - ich bin ja nicht da , danach gehts weiter. 

Schi heil, Andreas


----------



## hadron (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*



andreas w. schrieb:


> ... pack jetzt die Koffer und bin ne Woche wech...
> Schi heil, Andreas



und dann halt vorher keine Zeit wegen Beruf und so - nun erstmal Urlaub machen und dann (vielleicht) mal was für die Fische tun.

Was gebt ihr euch mit so jemand überhaupt noch ab - der hat sein Loch im Garten und da schwimmen halt ein paar Fischchen rum - und die sterben auch mal - kann man ja nachkaufen.

Da fehlen mir einfach die Worte über soviel Ignoranz gegenüber den Lebewesen in seinem Teich.


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

So scheint es mir auch. Jeder Tipp ist unnütz. Kann man ... nicht boykottieren?


----------



## jochen (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hi Anreas,



wieso sollte man dich zerreißen ?

Hier hat man das blühende Beispiel wie man es in unseren Hobby *nicht* machen sollte, 
und das hat doch auch was.

Danke dafür...

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

traurig...


----------



## andreas w. (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

So, moinsen und einen kurzen Text:

Bin seit sonntag Morgen wieder da und habe heute morgen gleich eine Wasserprobe zum Zoohandel / Tröpfchentest gebracht. Wasserwerte sind absolut klasse - Aussage des guten Mannes im Geschäft, ich habe einen Pilz im Wasser. Irgendwie durch Vögel oder ähnliches eingeschleppt.

Er hat mir eine Flüssigkeit (irgendwas mit Malachitgrünoxalat) gegen Pilzkrankheiten gegeben, was schon im Wasser ist. 

Mal sehen was passiert und ob´s im Idealfall geholfen hat. Ich drück mir die Daumen.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## CoolNiro (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Ein Forum aus vielen "Wissenden" nützt wenn man ernsthaft
Tips und Hilfe sucht. Im Gegenzug kann ein Forum auf Mitteilung
der immer gleichen Ratschläge von "Fachverkäufern" getrost
verzichten, die sind hier schon viel zu oft vermerkt


----------



## andreas w. (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Das ist grundsätzlich erstmal richtig, aber im Zuge der Wasserprobe nehm ich auch gerne mal einen Tipp von einem Externen an - zumahl der die Mittelchen (hoffentlich) dafür hat.

Hoffe, ich hab Deine Aussage nicht falsch interpretiert - wie gesagt, ich stand unter Druck und bevor ich jetztlange rumexperimentier, der Zoohändler hat hier in der Gegend einen guten Ruf und macht den Job schon ein paar Jahre erfolgreich.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß.


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*



> ... und bevor ich jetzt lange rumexperimentier, ...


... habe ich die Fische einer unnötigen Belastung ausgesetzt und bewußt ihr Leben riskiert. 

Heute haben wir den 19.03., gefragt wurde bereits am 02.03.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

Hier kann man ja richtig was lernen.
Ich für meinen Teil wußte noch gar nicht das Wassertests und Wasserwechsel als Experiment bezeichned werden

Man sollte ein Hobby schon ernsthaft und mit der dazugehörigen Verantwortung betreiben.

Modellautos sind auch ein schönes Hobby!


----------



## Springmaus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

_Hallo,

so zum Thema " Zoofachgeschaft"  

Die wollten mir alles mögliche gegen Algen andrehen 

wie gut das ich hier im Forum bin habe mir nen haufen Geld gespart.

Ach ja klar ne Fachhandel ! Die müssen verkaufen !_


----------



## jochen (19. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*

oh oooh,

Wasserwechsel ist kein Experiment, ganz im Gegenteil, es bringt nur Gutes...

frag mich immer wieder wie schnell die Händler Diagnosen stellen ?...und womit ??

naja, Hauptsache das Mittelchen ist verkauft.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mir sterben die Fische weg...*



> Hoffe, ich hab Deine Aussage nicht falsch interpretiert



doch, total, Du hast 0,0 kapiert.

Bevor man sowas (Malachitgrünoxalat) ins Wasser kippt macht man sich
erst mal schlau. Dafür gibts hier eine Suchfunktion wobei eine Google
Suche auch schon reicht.

Hat Dir Dein "Fachmann" auch gesagt wieviele andere Tiere (__ Schnecken,
Larven etc.) nun deshalb sterben müssen ?

Hat Dein "Fachmann" einen Abstrich eines Fisches gemacht um zu
sehen was Deine Fische wirklich haben ?

Dein Hellseher gehört ins Guiness Buch wenn er anhand einer Wasserprobe
den Pilz feststellen kann und auch noch gleich den Verursacher.

Letzte und wichtigste Frage:


> Wasserwerte sind absolut klasse



Was heißt das in Zahlen, hast Du die genauen Werte gesagt bekommen ?


----------

